# Sticky  Poll-Whats your top 3 favourite Brands ?



## WHIZZER

So lets us know what your top 3 brands are ? 

Please list like this

1-detailingworld
2- DW
3-detailingworldofficial 


:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

1: Gyeon
2: Blackfire
3: Koch Chemie


----------



## AndyN01

Difficult as I have favourites for each part of the process (as I guess we all do) but overall I'll go for:

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Glare
3. Car Chem

Andy.


----------



## Short1e

1 - Carbon Collective
2 - Gyeon
3 - Adams


----------



## Sam6er

1. Mitchell and King
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Britemax


----------



## Soul boy 68

A difficult one Whizzer as there's so many good ones out there but for me it's

1. Gyeon
2. Meguiers
3. Bilt Hamber


----------



## great gonzo

1. Dodo Juice. 
2. Bilt Hamber. 
3 AutoSmart. 

These are the large brands I use, but my small brands are. 

1. Wax Planet. 
2. Auto Allure
3. Infinity Wax. 


Gonz.


----------



## pxr5

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Sonax
3. Autoglym


----------



## Nidge76

Looking at each stage of detailing I do the brands I most regularly turn to are:

1) Car Chem

2) Bilt Hamber

3) AutoGlanz


----------



## Ciddy

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Adams
3. Sonax


----------



## matty.13

1. Adams
2. Koch
3. Wax planet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well a hard choice to make as so many good brands out there but after much thought I've gone for these 3 as I use them most.

1. Obsession wax
2. ODK
3. Wax planet or Auto Allure as can't separate them.


----------



## brooklandsracer

1 - Adams
2 - AutoGlym
3 - Sonax


----------



## dazzlers82

ill base this on the products I use most of:

1. Bilt hamber
2. menzerna
3. autoglym

3rd was a hard decision cos dodo juice products I enjoy using a lot but I use various AG products more often


----------



## Sim

This is really difficult, there are so many great companies who produce fantastic products. There are loads of companies I've yet to try, but looking at my collection of products, and what I regularly use I'll say...

1 - Mitchell and King
2 - Gyeon
3 - Auto Finesse


----------



## spyk3d

Oh this is a difficult one as I have a large collection but trying to now narrow it down.

1 - Bilt Hamber
2 - BlackFire
3 - Adams


----------



## dannygdesigns

Not tried all the brands but what I always reach for:

1 - Bilt Hamber
2 - Adams
3- Autoglym


----------



## stonejedi

1.Zymol
2.Angelwax
Joint 3rd
3.Dodo juice/AutoFinesse 
.SJ.


----------



## rocky1722

1 - Bilt Hamber
2 - Car Chem
3 - Sonax


----------



## BradleyW

Bilt Hamber

Sonax

CarPro


----------



## Blueberry

Fireball

Gyeon

Car Chem


----------



## Peter77

I really rate some of the smaller brands. I do use some big name stuff, but really like supporting the smaller guy. 

1. Autoglanz ( excellent range of gear )
2. Infinity Wax ( RDS is best detailer I've used )
3. TDG ( Wheel cleaner and raspberry wheel seal are stand out products )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Carpro
Adams
Auto Allure 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul04

1. Auto Allure
2. Auto Finesse 
3. Obsession wax


----------



## Focus4000

BH
AutoGlym
Simoniz


----------



## Devilman

BH

Soft99 yet to try a poor product from these guys

In2detailing would be lost with out the towels from In2d


----------



## John-R-

1: Gtechniq
2: AngleWax
3: Chemical Guys

John


----------



## Fairtony

1 - Gyeon
2 - Gtechniq 
3 - Auto Finesse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

1- Menzerna 
2- Odk
3- Autoglym 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

On a combined basis of frequency of use and satisfaction in use...

AG

Raceglaze

BH/AS/ Gyeon

I know - I cheated on number 3 :wave:


----------



## LostVulpine

As being very new to 'proper' detailing my experience is limited but so far my top 3 would be - 

1 - Gtechniq
2 - Optimum Polymer Technologies (ONR)
3 - Bilt Hamber


Adam.


----------



## Scotie

1- Autosmart
2- Bilt Hamber
3- Sonax


----------



## MBRuss

A lot of love for Bilt Hamber in here!

Mine are probably the following, although I'm not entirely sure about the order:

1 - ODK
2 - Bilt Hamber
3 - Meguiars

Gtechniq was the first brand I thought of, but I probably use the above 3 companies' products more.

Also, are we allowed to include hardware brands as well, rather than just consumables?

If so, I'd probably throw in the likes of Rupes, Kranzle, and Scangrip...


----------



## pump

1. Angelwax
2. Gyeon
3. Meguiars


----------



## Kyle 86

1. ADS Car Care

2. Adams

3. Swissvax 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks for all the answers


----------



## deez

In no specific order:

1. ODK
2. Angelwax
3. Waxaddict

This would be my general overall list, the list would vary if we were talking specific sub categories like 3 favourite paint correction and related, 3 favourite brands of LSPs, 3 favourite brands of accessories.

It's interesting seeing what other users put down!


----------



## Tifosi

Late in the day.......

1. Zaino

2. Autoglym

3. WoWo


----------



## Mardgee

1. Bilt Hamber

2. Wowo’s

3. Ammo


----------



## garycha

Gtechniq 
Gyeon
Bilt Hamber/Sonax tied


----------



## nguyenimproved

Meguiars
Autoglym
Bowdens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc

Bilt hamber
Wurth
Autoglym


----------



## Chris Donaldson

1. Gyeon
2. Autoglym 
3. Bilt Hamber.


----------



## BradleyW

Scholl
CarPro
Bilt Hamber

Have a few more.


----------



## James_R

1. Polish Angel
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Autoglym


----------



## gareth_j

Auto finesse, collinite, simoniz (cheap and cheerful)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Gtechnic
Rupes
Koch Chemie


----------



## westerman

Angelwax
Bilt Hamber
DoDo Juice


----------



## Peter_222

Surprised at the amount of people having Autoglym in their top 3. For me it’s never been great products and usually on the expensive side.... 

Any Autogylm people want to let me what products they really love and why??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martec06

Carpro
BH
Scholl/wowo 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

Tame Impala
War on Drugs
Arcade Fire


----------



## LeeH

Bug Sponge said:


> Tame Impala
> War on Drugs
> Arcade Fire


Brands not bands!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sam6er

Bug Sponge said:


> Tame Impala
> War on Drugs
> Arcade Fire


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dasmith

Bilt Hamber
PoorBoys
Meg's


----------



## SunnyBoi

1. Menzerna
2. Sonax
3. Meguiars


----------



## waxyclean

1. Ceramic Pro
2. Scholl Concepts
3. Meguiars


----------



## scuba-phil

1. Autoglanz
2. Koch Chemie
3. Obsession wax


----------



## RaceGlazer

1. race Glaze
2. Race Glaze
3. Race glaze

Whats the point of this ??


----------



## SadlyDistracted

1. Gtechniq
2. CarChem
3. Bilthamber

And 'bump'  what is the purpose?

And pushing the boundaries..
i. Gyeon
ii. Carpro
iii. Tac systems


----------



## Chris Dyson

1. Swissvax
2. Mitchell & King
3. Gtechniq


----------



## ronwash

1.Scholl Concepts

2.Kamikaze

3.Gtechniq


----------



## suds

Changed my mind....absolutely

Bilt Hamber

Autoglym

Obsession Wax


----------



## Nidge76

suds said:


> Changed my mind....absolutely
> 
> Bilt Hamber
> 
> Autoglym
> 
> Obsession Wax


Did kitten tell you to say that due to the fantastic prize draw that's going on? ☺

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Bilt Hamber
AutoGlym
Scholl Concepts


----------



## akk_quattro

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Meguiars
3. (not yet decided)


----------



## Stoner

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Megs
3. Dodo Juice


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Anyone else think this has been going on long enough to have the results posted ?
Come on Wizzer you know we're now dying to know! :detailer:


----------



## Tuska

Autoglym

Zaino

Chemical guys

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel

1. Flex
2. Scholl
3. Farecla


----------



## ibiza55

Number 1 Chemical Guys
Number 2 Adams
Number 3 Autoglym


----------



## NateQ

1. Angelwax
2.Bilt Hamber
3. CarPro


----------



## chrisgreen

1. Bouncers
2. Auto Finesse
3. AutoSmart


----------



## B0nk3r5

1. Angelwax
2. Megs
3. Auto Finesse


----------



## sm81

1) Bilt Hamber
2) CarPro 
3) Nanolex


----------



## TheMilko2905

1 - Swissvax
2 - Gyeon
3 - Autobrite


----------



## dave-g

Auto finesse

Bouncers

Chemical Guys


----------



## coldflame90

1 - Auto Finesse
2 - Autogylm
3 - Dodo Juice


----------



## Mark R5

1. Gtechniq
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Gyeon


----------



## Gas head

1. Polishangel
2. Kamikaze
3. Autoglym
Polish angel seriously easy to use
Kamikaze top ceramics
Autoglym seriously underrated


----------



## pt1

Waxaddict
Zymol
Sonax

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

1. AngelWax
2. Bilt Hamber
3. EZ car care


----------



## bluechimp

1. Bilt Hamber,
2. Britemax,
3. Sonax.


----------



## catnash

1. Autoglym
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Gteqniq


----------



## walfice

1 adams 
2 angelwax
3 auto-glanz


----------



## andy__d

1. Gtechnic
2. Autoglym 
3. 

i find for me between Gtechnic & Autoglym that i dont Need anything else
*the snowfoam i use is from a small chemicals co and for the life of me i can not remember the name/brand/etc bought a Huge 50l drum 3 years ago still got Way over half left,,,


----------



## Chi

Koch chemie
Carpro
Bilt Hamber

sonax goes after, price/quality is great but some products feel cheap.


----------



## wilbz11

1.Auto Finesse.
2.meguires.
3.Bilt Hamber.


----------



## liamsxa

Angelwax
bilt hamber
car pro


----------



## Gas head

polish angel
angel wax
zymol


----------



## Marc2004

Gtechniq
Auto finesse
Autoglym 

Based on my go to stuff


----------



## andy__d

doh...


----------



## 121DOM

Swissvax
Adams
Microfibre madness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Koch
Adams
Car chem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra

Carpro
Bilt hamber
Zaino


----------



## Chris Dyson

1. Swissvax

2.Gtechniq

3.Mitchell & King


----------



## bill6570

1. ValetPro
2. Koch Chemie
3. Meguiars


----------



## alfajim

Sonax 
Car Chem
Finish Kare


----------



## Leebo310

Bilt Hamber
Obsession wax
Auto finesse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo

Autoglym 
Auto allure 
Meguiars


----------



## cangri

Gyeon.
DODO Juice
Poorboy`s


----------



## Edwinowl

Sonax
Bilt Hamber
Meguiars


----------



## Mitch8

Carbon Collective
Adams
Ez Car Care


----------



## beatty599

Gyeon
Koch Chemie
Gtechniq


----------



## Alanalan

Carpro
Gyeon
Bilt Hamber


----------



## sbrocks

Autosmart
Orchard
Gyeon

Not the most “boutique” compared to some...... but couldn’t live without Autosmart stuff on hand for everyday duties..... Orchard are local to me and I rate them very highly, and Gyeon have some great stuff!


----------



## Cookies

sbrocks said:


> Autosmart
> Orchard
> Gyeon
> 
> Not the most "boutique" compared to some...... but couldn't live without Autosmart stuff on hand for everyday duties..... Orchard are local to me and I rate them very highly, and Gyeon have some great stuff!


I'd probably agree with this, and for very similar reasons!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

1. Autoglym
2. Meguiars
3. Menzerna

I usually use Autoglym products and where they don't have products that I want/need such as a consumer compound I revert to Meguiars.

I like Menzerna stuff too, but I've only used 1 or two of their products because my 1 and 2 are usually my go to products.


----------



## andyymurphyy

1. Gyeon
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Autofinnesse

Not tried all brands that I'd like to so Autofinnesse prob just pips it into 3rd. Particularly like Gyeon's Wet Coat for fast wax finish and B&H Auto Wheel for removing brake dust/iron contaminants. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hissinsid

1 - Bouncers (currently loving)
2 - Chem guys
3 - Bilt


----------



## RS3

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Gtechniq
3. Chemical Guys


----------



## Harryboi

1.Bilt Hamber
2.Gyeon
3.Gtechniq


----------



## 350Chris

Bouncers
Menzerna
Dodo Juice


----------



## Rebel007

Artdeshine
Auto finesse/Zaino/Gtechnic

I know that is 4 and I was completely unable to separate the 3 I've listed together, they all supply some wonderful products. 

There was another maker in the mix that would have been a clear second but I have just used one of that companies products and not been happy so until I know if its a one off I am not including them.

Regards


----------



## Pt59

Autoglym
Turtle wax
Bowdens own.

Really good products that I can buy off the shelf locally.


----------



## Deano9

AG
Bilt Hamber 
Auto Finesse


----------



## Bug Sponge

Autosmart
Adams 
Sonax


----------



## DLGWRX02

1 Alien Magic, not had an unsatisfactory product yet.
2 Bilt Hamber
3 Klin


----------



## c87reed

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Carpro
3. Autoglym


----------



## Firmy

EZ Car Care
Auto Finesse
Mequires

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazac

1. Gyeon
2. Soft99
3. Sonax


----------



## cloughy

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Sonax
3. AG

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

In no order

Auto finesse
Odk 
Dooka


----------



## jcooper5083

AG PH neutral snow foam

Bilt Hamber clay bar

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Wax


----------



## MickCTR

Very difficult to say for 2nd and 3rd spot I’ve got bits from all over but I have to admit, Gyeon is taking over my garage so...

1-Gyeon (by a long way)
2-Sonax 
3-Dodo


----------



## jcooper5083

Would be interesting to get some stats off all these posts on the percentages for the top 10...


----------



## Mac-

Dodo Juice
Meguiars
Autoglym


----------



## Sheffpolo

Gyeon
BH
Sonax


----------



## astormatt

1. Optimum 
2. 303
3. Angelwax


----------



## Gas head

jcooper5083 

it most certainly would not really a poll without one


----------



## Itstony

Koch Chemie.
Gtechniq.
Rupes.


----------



## ganwilliams

Built Hamber
Dooka
My water utility company - (albeit grudgingly due to being on a meter!) 

Without the last one everything else is pretty useless!


----------



## YRFC

Autofiness autoglym and carpro for me

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Autoglym
3. Farecla G3


----------



## Clarkey-88

1. Autoglym (Pro Line)
2. Meguiars (Componds)
3. I don't really use anything else lol


----------



## BradleyW

Scholl Concepts
Soft 99
Car Pro

In no particular order.


----------



## DistortedVision

1. Chemical Guys
2. Sonax
3. Autoglym


----------



## Itstony

Really surprised Koch Chemie is not more popular?
The range is more than any other manufacturer, established more than most and as yet I have never had a dud.
We are defo creatures of habit and want what we by to be good, even when it ain't and wont bin whatever it was until finished. That is more like how it is:lol:


----------



## BsrGT

TAC System 

ODK 

Polish Angel 

In no particular order.


----------



## JJPTT

1. Bilt Hamber

2. Soft 99

3. Autoglym


----------



## Kyle 86

1. Britemax

2. Adam's

3. ADS Car Care

These days 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NoelW

1. Bilt Hamber

2. Meguiars

3. AutoGlym


----------



## AJ_

In no particular order:

Autoglym
Auto Finesse
Sonax


----------



## Radish293

Autoglym 

Koch Chemie 

Bilt Hamber 

All imho make cracking good stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soren40

1. Mitchell & King

2. Bilt Hamber

3. GTechniq


----------



## Justbaldchris

1. Autobrite

2. Koch Chemie

3. Meguirers


----------



## cotswoldiver

1. Gtechniq
2. Bilt Hamber
3. Autosmart


----------



## Starbuck88

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Car Pro
3. Valet Pro


----------



## ianrobbo1

1, Sonax
2, Bilt Hamber
3, Valet Pro


----------



## LEE5336

Auto finesse 
Gyeon
Gtechnic


----------



## slimjim

CarPro

CarChem

Rupes


----------



## wysol2

Gtechniq 

Autobrite 

Sonax

from phone


----------



## spursfan

Bilt Hamber

Sonax

FK


----------



## cole_scirocco

Infinity Wax
Mynt Automotive
Sonax.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stuart W-

Bilt Hamber
Feynlab
Gyeon


----------



## idrobbo

Bilt Hamber

Detailed Online

Autoglym


----------



## S3 Chris

1) Bilt Hamber

2) Carbon Collective

3) Gtechniq

Notable mentions to Sonax in my current range I use sonax a lot less but products are totally mind blowing BSD and PNS , also in the mix Auto finesse, Gyeon and Scholl concepts!


----------



## nicks16v

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Optimum
3. Angel Wax


----------



## Carscope

1. AMMO 
2. Kamikaze
3. Gyeon


----------



## Nidge76

Nidge76 said:


> The brands I most regularly turn to are:
> 
> 1) Car Chem
> 
> 2) Bilt Hamber
> 
> 3) AutoGlanz


My updated list for the brands I now use the most are:

1) Detailed Online

2) Bilt Hamber

3) AutoGlanz

Nothing wrong at all with Car Chem stuff, just don't currently have as much of it at the moment.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Blackfire 
Wolfgang
Odk


----------



## bigchunk

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Blackfire
> Wolfgang
> Odk


Got blackfire one step and Blackfire tire gell and both of them are excellent.


----------



## Blackpaint

In no particular order.. 

Bilt Hamber 
AM Details 
Autoglym


----------



## Sean66

1)Bilt hamber 
2) Car pro 
3) Detailed online


----------



## atbalfour

1. Carpro 
2. Autoglanz 
3. Siramik


----------



## mackemforever

1) Bilt Hamber
2) Gyeon
3) Koch Chemie


----------



## noorth

1. Polish angel - LSP
2. Sonax - polishing
3. Carpro - wash


----------



## TakDetails

ODK
Bilt Hamber
Sonax

(no particular order)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

Tough one this but mine are....

Bilt Hamber
Autosmart
Meguiars


----------



## Dave KG

1 - Armani
2 - Hugo Boss
3 - Paul Smith

...

oh wait, wrong forum...


1 - Menzerna (love the polishes, have done for quite some time)
2 - Collinite (age old, but does the job so well for me  )
3 - Meguiars (the detailer range mainly, and also 105 and 205 polishes)


----------



## Chris Dyson

In no particular order...and only because they are the three that came to mind first,

Gtechniq
Swissvax
Gyeon

but I also use and like 

Bilt Hamber
Angelwax
Mitchell & King (sometimes)


----------



## olliewills

Bilt Hamber
Scholl
Sonax

Would also mention Zaino, Megs and AG given a chance though!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Rupes
Bilt Hamber
Meguiars

Car Pro
AG


----------



## ridders66

1. Gtechniq
2. Kamikaze
3. Autoglym

Guardian products 'Solclens' could go in spots 1,2 or 3. The best product I have ever used. I've been using it since 1985, and it has never failed me. Interiors, exteriors, engines, wheels, arches, cookers, bathrooms, upvc windows. You name it, Solclens will clean it. And it's food safe. Dilute from 1:10 for the toughest make, down to 1:100 for general cleaning. It is all I ever use for interiors and for use in the upholstery machine. Search Guardian Products Barnoldswick.


----------



## David Herron

Bilt Hamber
Gtechniq
Autoglym


----------



## 66Cobra

Gtechniq
Bilt Hamber
Autosmart


----------



## alfajim

bilt hamber
sonax
car chem


----------



## President Swirl

Autoglym
Meguiar's 
Menzerna


----------



## 20vKarlos

CarChem
AutoSmart
GTechniq 

I think my entire maintenance wash process is solely accomplished with AS and Car Chem products.

CC Snow foam, CC Shampoo, AS G101, AS Smart Wheels, AS Tardis, CC Revolt, AS WAX for top ups.

Although, the wash process wouldn’t be the same without my Dooka wash pad.

GTechniq is used to seal wheels, Windows, trim if I have a car requiring trim restoration, fabric and paint but I’ve not done the paintwork in a while.


----------



## VAG-hag

Bilt Hamber
Angelwax 
Autoglym


----------



## Denzle

Bilt Hamber
Sonax 
Scholl


----------



## Commander2874

Bilt hamber 
Gyeon
Carpro

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre81

Bilt Hamber
Kamikaze
Gtechniq


----------



## OCDetails

1.Infinity wax
2.Ceramic Pro
3.Garage Therapy


----------



## Jona4186

Bilt Hamber
Gyeon
Sonax


----------



## Chris Dyson

1. Swissvax
2. Mitchell & King
3. G-Techniq


----------



## nicks16v

1- Bilt Hamber
2- Optimum
3- Auto Glanz


----------



## Jue

1. gtechniq 
2. Gyeon 
3. Autoglym


----------



## 121DOM

1. PolishAngel
2. Microfibre Madness
3. Adams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rand1Poo

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Car Chem
3. Adams


----------



## LeeH

Change for me. 

Meguiars
Bilt Hamber 
Car Pro


----------



## TheRonin

Gyeon
Microfiber madness
Rupes


----------



## evanhartshorne

Bilt Hamber
Soft99
Turtlewax


----------



## SuperOxford

Garage Therapy 
Sansom
Alien Magic


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Adam's Polishes 
P&S
Griots garage


----------



## 121DOM

Prestige car care shop said:


> Adam's Polishes
> P&S
> Griots garage


Are you sure that’s the right order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenman1

1: Bilt hamber
2: Gyeon
3: Tac System


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

1. Car Pro
2 Bilt Hamber
3. ONR


----------



## Bratwurst

Koch Chemie
Dodo Juice
Chemical Guys


----------



## rsurfer

Carpro

Sonax

3D


----------



## Denzle

Built Hamber
Fusso99
Sonax


----------



## Sparkycasual

Gyeon
Bilt Hamber
Garage Therapy


----------



## patch10

Bilt hamber 

Meguiers 

Autoglym


----------



## Trip tdi

Artdeshine

Bilt Hamber

Sonax


----------



## IvorB1H

M&K
Autoglym 
Infinity Wax

caveat - fairly new so basing on products I’ve enjoyed or had best result using most to date


----------



## chrisbeard23

1) Bilt Hamber

2) P&S

3) CarPro


----------



## Exie

1. Polish Angel
2. CarPro
3. Swissvax


----------



## Niteowl

1: Bilt Hamber
2: Carpro
3: P&S


----------



## Coatings

Polish Angel
CarPro
Bilt Hamber

Try a couple more items and Tac systems may pass CarPro…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justbaldchris

Currently;

Garage Therapy

Squid Ink

Koch Chemie


----------



## Shiny_N!

At the moment..(would have found top 5 easier to do lol)

Gyeon
Gtechniq
Koch Chemie


----------



## MikesSec

Mitchell and King
Bouncers
WoWo


----------



## Pointer7

1: Meguiars
2: Autoglym
3: Auto Finesse


----------



## [email protected]

Gyeon
Koch Chemie
Bilt Hamber


----------



## Micawber

Nanolex

Gyeon

Polish Angel


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Koch Chemie

Bilt Hamber 

Sonax


----------

